# Commodity futures



## sleeper88 (23 September 2007)

Hi guys, i've been looking at some data on the LME website and was wondering where i could find the price of futures contracts that are going to be settled/expire by the end of September?

I've come across a table here: https://secure.lme.com/Data/community/Dataprices_daily_metals.aspx 

eg: for all the different metals, Alum Alloy, Alum, Cu, Lead, Ni, Tin, Zn, NASSAAC, they summaries it in the table:
As of 20th Sept 07
3-months buyer  2190.00   2470.00   7841.00   3255.00   33300.00   15245.00   2938.00   2270.00   

3-months seller  2200.00   2471.00   7842.00   3260.00   33350.00   15250.00   2939.00   2280.00  

So for this section (above), does it mean the futures contract/price of copper for december (since it 3months starting from sept) is $7841.00? and etc for all the other metals?..and so on for 12months, 27months?

And finally, does the 3 month, 15month values indicate what the these metals will cost in 3, 15 months time? (a rough indicator?) e.g. from above, Cu will sell for 7841 by Dec 07?

Thx in advance, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

